# water pan question



## ropaque (Nov 21, 2010)

hey there everybody, went out fishing today. came home with a bunch of striper and blues. im going to smoke em up! my question is this, do i or do i not put water in my water pan while smoking fish? thanks for all your help.


----------



## jonboat (Mar 28, 2011)

I use the water in my water pan, but I'm hot smoking when I smoke fish. If you're cold smoking fish - drying it out to preserve it, then you're talking low temps, long time and no water.


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 28, 2011)

Well I don't smoke fish as I'm not a fish person, but most of the water pans are used for different things. I use mine s a great heat shield against the firebox & keep temps regulated. What kind of smoker do you have? That would help alot


----------

